# Verknüpfung Steam/Origin und Co.



## Werner55 (2. März 2018)

*Verknüpfung Steam/Origin und Co.*

Moin !

Über Steam ist dies einwandfrei möglich. Bruder 1 und Bruder 2 verknüpfen deren jeweiligen Konten miteinander und somit kann Bruder 1 das Spiel von Bruder 2 spielen, welches nur er erworben hat.
Dies ist legal und kein Fake und kein Betrug.

Früher weiß ich, ging so etwas bei Origin nicht.
Weiß jemand ob dies heutzutage auch bei Origin, ähnlich wie bei Steam geht?

Danke für Infos, liebe Leute !


----------



## NatokWa (2. März 2018)

*AW: Verknüpfung Steam/Origin und Co.*

Das was du da nennst ist die Funktion Family-Share bei Steam . 

Hat aber den Nachteil das das Game nur EINMAL laufen darf , startet ein zweiter das Game wird es bei dem anderen Beendet (So kenne ich das zumindest)


----------



## Werner55 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Verknüpfung Steam/Origin und Co.*

ja das stimmt, aber finde ich nicht dramatisch, wenn man sich halt abstimmt....
und wenn es dann doch mal ein Spiel gibt, was man z.b. gegeneinander spielen möchte, dann müssen beide es erwerben...

Ich bin gespannt, ob mir jemand sagen kann, wie man das bei Origin hinbekommt...


----------



## Ion (2. März 2018)

*AW: Verknüpfung Steam/Origin und Co.*

Origin ist nicht umsonst so verhöhnt. Meines Wissens nach, gibt es dort eine solche Funktion nicht. Man musste bei EA schon jahrelang warten, bis die es mal geschafft haben, einen Download-Begrenzer da einzubauen.
Bei Uplay gibts sowas mWn. auch nicht.


----------

